# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات بوم  السبت 17 أكتوبر 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

*Saturday (Samedi) 17.10.2015 (GMT)* *Spanish League Primera Div. 1* *14:00 Real Madrid CF-Levante* *Duhok TV*  *-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *3 Sport TV HD* *-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA* *beIN Sports 1* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950 -Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss*   *18:30 FC Barcelona-Rayo Vallecano* *ERITV2* *Arabsat-5A @ 30.5° East -12730 V 2589-Biss* *Duhok TV* *-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *3 Sport TV HD* *-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA* *beIN Sports 2* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *KTR* *-Eutelsat 70.5°E-11213 V 16667 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Eutelsat 70.5°E-11255 V 4832 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-1Intelsat 60°E-0964 H 3327-FTA* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss*  *20:00    Valencia C.F-Malaga CF* *beIN Sports 1* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950 -Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *AZ Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H 27500 -FTA/Biss*   *English Premier League* *11:45 Tottenham Hotspur-Liverpool* *ERITV2* *Arabsat-5A @ 30.5° East -12730 V 2589-Biss* *Duhok TV* *-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *3 Sport TV HD* *-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA* *Türkmenistan Sport HD* *-Turkmen&#196;lem 52°E -12304 V 27500 -FTA* *Stan Sport* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -11014 V 3750 -Biss* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss*   *14:00 Everton FC-Manchester United* *TV Zimbo* *-Eutelsat 10°E -10756 V 2480 -FTA* *CRTV* *-Eutelsat 5°W -3745 L 2785 -FTA(C-Band)* *TV Togo / TVT (TV Togo International)* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11746 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Eutelsat 10°E -4039 R 2222 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Amos 17°E -3664 R 1446 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Amos 17°E -11884 V 27500 -FTA* *RTNC 1* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E -3985 R 13557 -FTA(C-Band)* *TM 2 (ORTM 2)* *-Intelsat 31.5°W-12344 V 2121-FTA* *Swazi TV* *-Intelsat 60°E -3759 R 2315 -FTA(C-Band)* *TV 3 Ghana* *-Intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Astra 28.2°E -12525 V 27000 -Biss(West Africa)* *ATN* *-Amos 17°E -12418 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *NBS TV* *-Eutelsat 10°E -3706 R 6250 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Eutelsat 10°E -3721 R 3303 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 60°E -3768 R 2067 -FTA(C-Band)* *ERITV2 (T.B.C)* *Arabsat-5A @ 30.5° East -12730 V 2589-Biss* *Türkmenistan Sport HD (T.B.C)* *-Turkmen&#196;lem 52°E -12304 V 27500 -FTA* *Stan Sport  (T.B.C)* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -11014 V 3750 -Biss* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H 27500 -FTA/Biss*  *16:30 Watford -Arsenal FC* *Diema* *-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *ERITV2* *Arabsat-5A @ 30.5° East -12730 V 2589-Biss* *3 Sport TV HD* *-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA* *Türkmenistan Sport HD* *-Turkmen&#196;lem 52°E -12304 V 27500 -FTA* *Stan Sport* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -11014 V 3750 -Biss* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H 27500 -FTA/Biss*  *German Bundesliga 1st Div.* *13:30 SV Werder Bremen-Bayern Munich* *EuroSport2* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)*  *13:30 Hamburger SV – Bayer Leverkusen* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *-Telstar-15°W 12510 V 7552-Biss*  *Multi-Bundesliga* *13:30    FC Augsburg-Darmstadt* *13:30    Schalke 04-Hertha Berlin* *13:30    VfL Wolfsburg-TSG Hoffenheim* *13:30    SV Werder Bremen-Bayern Munich* *13:30    Hamburger SV-Bayer 04 Leverkusen* *BWTV* *-Nile sat7°W -11595 V 27500 -PowerVU* *-Hotbird 13°E -11054 H 27500 -PowerVU*  *16:30 Eintracht Frankfurt-Borussia Monchengladbach* *EuroSport2* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)* *BWTV* *-Nile sat7°W -11595 V 27500 -PowerVU* *-Hotbird 13°E -11054 H 27500 -PowerVU*  *French League 1st Div.* *15:00    Bastia-Paris Saint-Germain* *TV5 Monde Maghreb-Orient* *-Nilesat 7°W -11900 V 27500 -FTA* *TV5 Monde Maghreb-Orient HD* *-Badr 26°E -12073 H 27500 -FTA* *Nova Sport BG* *-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)*  *18:00    Stade de Reims-Caen* *Nova Sport BG* *-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)*  *Multi-Ligue1* *18:00    Saint Etienne-GFC Ajaccio* *18:00    Stade de Reims-Caen* *18:00    Toulouse FC-Angers* *18:00    Guingamp-Lille OSC* *18:00    Nantes-ES Troyes AC* *beIN Sports 1* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950 -Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)*  *Italian Serie A* *16:00    AS Roma-Empoli* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *-Telstar-15°W 12510 V 7552-Biss* *beIN Sports 2* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)*  *Major League Soccer USA* *18:00    Toronto FC-Columbus Crew* *EuroSport2* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)* *++** Holland Eredivisie League 17:45 Heracles Almelo-Ajax Amsterdam ESPN (Syndication 902) -Telstar-15°W 12510 V 7552-Biss*  * +++* *Bulgaria Premier League* *13:15    PFC Cherno More Varna-PFC slavia Sofia* *Diema* *-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)*  *Belgium Jupiler League* *16:00 Standard de Liege- KVC Westerlo* *NTV Spor* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11471 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)* *-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss*  *Turkey-TFF First League lig.1* *10:30    Denizlispor-Balikesirspor* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk)* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)*  *12:30    Kardemir Karabukspor-Karsiyaka* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk)* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)*  *15:30    Alanyaspor-Samsunspor* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk)* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)*  *15:30    B.B. Gaziantep-Boluspor* *TRT AVAZ* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk)*  *English League Div. 1* *11:30    Sheffield Wednesday FC-Hull City* *Nova Sport BG* *-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)*  *Campeonato Brasileiro Série A* *21:30    Avai FC-Palmeiras* *NKTV Evrokom* *-Intelsat 45°E -11509 V 10000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-HellasSat 39°E -11135 V 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2)*  *Algerian League 1 Mobilis* *15:00    RC RELIZANE -MO BEJAIA* *Canal Algerie* *Eutelsat 5°W – 11060 H 23700-FTA* *Nile sat 7°W -11661 V 27500 -FTA* *Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -FTA* *Astra 19.2°E- 11597 V 22000 -FTA* *Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500 -FTA* *Badr 26°E -12302 H 27500 -FTA*  *Abdullatif Jameel Saudi Professional League* *14:40    AlQadasiya-AlIttihad* *MBC Pro Sports 1* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA (Maghreb Arabe)* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA* *MBC Pro Sports 1 HD* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA (Maghreb Arabe)* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA*  *17:30    Najran-Alshabab *  *MBC Pro Sports 1* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA (Maghreb Arabe)* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA* *MBC Pro Sports 1 HD* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA (Maghreb Arabe)* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA*  *Qatar Stars League* *14:30    AlKhor SC -AlRayyan* *Alkass One HD* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W-11919 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *beIN Sports HD* *-Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)*  *14:30    AlAhli – AlKhuraitiat* *Alkass Two* *-Nile sat 7°W-11919 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Alkass Two HD* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)*  *16:45    AlWakra – AlSailiya SC* *Alkass One HD* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W-11919 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *beIN Sports HD* *-Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)*  *16:45    Mesaimeer – Umm salal* *Alkass Two* *-Nile sat 7°W-11919 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Alkass Two HD* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)*  *Omantel Professional League* *13:15    Dhofar- Sur* *Oman TV Sport* *-Badr 26°E -12456 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -12111 H 27500 -FTA* *Oman TV Sport HD* *-Badr 26°E -12456 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -12111 H 27500 -FTA*  *15:30    Saham – Sohar* *Oman TV Sport* *-Badr 26°E -12456 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -12111 H 27500 -FTA* *Oman TV Sport HD* *-Badr 26°E -12456 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -12111 H 27500 -FTA* *Alkass Four HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-11919 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *++
Saudi League first division
12:35 Dhamk-AlEttifaq
Saudi Sports 1
-Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11228 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000 -FTA
-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-FTA
Saudi Sport-1 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
+++* *FIFA U-17 World Championship* *20:00    United States-Nigeria* *EuroSport2* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)*  *21:45    Brazil-    South Korea* *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *Eurosport* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk)* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)*  *22:00    Chile-Croatia* *EuroSport2* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)*  *Scotland League One* *16:15    Stranraer- Dunfermline* *BBC Alba* *-Astra 28.2°E-10803 H 22000 -FTA*  *Croatia 1.NHL League* *13:00    NK Istra 1961-Osijek* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss*  *17:00    NK Lokomotiva Zagreb-HNK Rijeka* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss*  *Russian Premier League* *11:00    CSKA Moskva-Ural Sverdlovsk Oblast* *L’&#201;quipe 21* *-Astra 19.2°E- 11068 V 22000 -Via 3.5(TNTSAT)*  *French League 2nd Div.* *12:00    Dijon-Evian Thonon Gaillard FC* *beIN Sports 1* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950 -Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)*  *German Frauen Bundesliga1* *10:00 FC Cologne – Bayer Leverkusen* *Eurosport* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)*  *German Bundesliga 3rd Divsion* *12:00    1. FC Dynamo Dresden e.V-FC Energie Cottbus* *MDR Fernsehen* *-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA* *MDR Fernsehen HD*  *-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)*  *RBB Berlin / RBB Brandenburg* *-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA*  *RBB Berlin HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الله يعطيك العافية

----------

